# Feeding -- Walk Through & Clone ?'s



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 1, 2011)

So I just started my Veg.

 -- Indoor --
Strain : Alien OG
Soil : Fox Farm Ocean Forest
Light : 1000 Watt HPS
Nutrients : Fox Farm Big Bloom & Tiger Bloom


I'm a little confused on how to feed them.
Do I feed them both blooms everyday?
How do I feed them?
Mix the nutrient with water? Or do I literally just put in 2 tbs alone?


And My Clone Question.

So I made some clones 10 days ago, Had them domed in and are showing some pretty decent size roots now. I have them in Rockwool, under a 50watt Lum.
When should I remove the Dome and put them under my T5?
Once I remove the dome, Do I just feed them water through the roots?
How often do i give them water?


I'll post pics right now.

Thanks!


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 1, 2011)

These are my 10 day Clones, I have 20


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 1, 2011)

This is my Alien OG about13days in veg


----------



## load3dic3 (Aug 1, 2011)

i also use fox farms OF, and fox farms nutes, when you are vegging your need to use Big Bloom and Grow Big nutes. Next you should only start feeding your plant after about 2-3 weeks. you need to start off with just 1/4th strength of big bloom and grow big. and you mix your nutes with water, and make sure your ph is around 6.5. hope this helps a little n im sure other people would have more input.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2011)

looks good....I like to remove the dome a few times a day to allow the clones to get use to air..also  Get them in soil when they start to show the roots..The Bottle of the Fox farm nutes says how to mix...But Ill help...2 TBl spoons Big Bloom to every Gallon water...Bubble for 24 hrs and adjust ph (6.5-7.0) what size is the room the Ailien og ?  and how about where the t5 is?...

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2011)

:ciao:





> load3dic3





> when you are vegging your need to use Big Bloom and Grow Big nutes.



I only use the Big Bloom when starting clones out...No need IMO for the Grow Big for a month or so if useing Fox farm soil...just my thaughts

take care and be safe:48:


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 1, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Bubble for 24 hrs



What do you mean by bubble?

Also I Thought Grow Big was to be used during flowering stages?
When is Tiger Bloom suppose to be used?


----------



## load3dic3 (Aug 1, 2011)

tiger bloom is during flowering


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2011)

:confused2: those plant look like their in flowering instead of vegging What light sch are you running.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 1, 2011)

I see tiny buds on that plant, what's the deal? Looks a bit stretched too....


----------



## BBFan (Aug 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I see tiny buds on that plant, what's the deal? Looks a bit stretched too....


 
Good catch Roddy- those are flowering.  But they are rooted, should be good to go.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 1, 2011)

Your big plants need more light bad, clones rooted nice.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 1, 2011)

Err. Sorry Not Veg, Ment they're flowering*

I'm on a 12/12 cycle


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok, So I see a pretty good sized problem.
I'm growing in a 150 Sq Ft Room,
I have 2 1000 Watts, but i only have 1 one running because i only have 20 plants.

Just read that you need 5k Lumens per Sq Ft, I'm only covering about 30 Sq of the 150Sq Ft room with 1 light On.

So should I turn on the other light and add a couple more? Sounds quite like a costly bill.
Am I better off leaving them outside for their flowering?
It reaches 100ish degs. outside during summer?
Are there any dangerous growing outside such as mites/insects diseases? 
Do I keep them away from other plants?

Or should i just move into a smaller room for now? 

Thanks


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 1, 2011)

Also these are my clones now.
Removed the Dome and I'm running with the T5 4bulb

Too Close? Too Far?


----------



## Roddy (Aug 1, 2011)

Smaller room has my vote!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2011)

Forever[D]anked said:
			
		

> Ok, So I see a pretty good sized problem.
> I'm growing in a 150 Sq Ft Room,
> I have 2 1000 Watts, but i only have 1 one running because i only have 20 plants.
> 
> ...



You have to make your space smaller (or move to a smaller space)--the light disburses  throughout the entire room if you do not have walls around your space.  You lose a huge amount of lumens if you do not have your space enclosed with reflective material.

There are dangers of pests both inside and outside.  However, IMO, they are much harder to get rid of inside.  It is a bad idea, in gewneral, to move plants inside and out and in and out, etc.

LOL--you say you _only_ have 20 plants going, but twenty plants is a lot of plants.  It is going to take at least 5 1000W lights to light 150 sq ft.  What do you have set up for ventilation?  This is as important as your lighting.

I would either get the wrinkles out of the mylar you have hung or remove it and paint flat white.  Mylar wrinkled that much does not do a good job of reflecting light back to the plants.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks! On it, so i decided to transfer my clones into little pots.
Is it okay to use my FoxFarm Ocean Forest Soil for rooted clones?


----------



## Herm (Aug 3, 2011)

I grow 6 plants under a 1k watt light and I am pressed for horizontal lighted space at the end of my grows typically using a pretty large reflector.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 3, 2011)

So since I decided to move into a smaller room, I had to do some fixing.
Now I'm not no handy man, so excuse the not so professional work.
I'm in a 50Sq Ft room now, I Have 20 plants I threw in both my 1000 Watt Hps Lights in there. 
I'm covering what? 6,000 lumens per Sq Ft?
Is there a rule on how much space do I keep my plants apart? I have them pretty squished under the lights.
I need to grab another fan for an intake

----

Since I'm growing indoors, What I've been doing is. Taking the plants outside to feed them, then I take them right back inside..
Tired of doing that, I want to feed them inside but it makes such a mess.
What should I be looking for to make this possible?


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 3, 2011)

Why does it make a mess? my pots sit in bowls to catch run off if thats what you mean.

also have you considered pulling the air in the room through the light and then outside? you could use passive intake in this scenerio.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 3, 2011)

You have a light leak in pic 1


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 3, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> You have a light leak in pic 1


 
LMAO, i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 3, 2011)

Haha yeah, need to fix that hole.

Is putting the fan inside more accurate dman?

Hm I have seen these bowls, where can i find them at?
Also do you let the bowl just sit there after it caught the run off? Or do you empty it out right after


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 3, 2011)

Forever[D]anked said:
			
		

> Haha yeah, need to fix that hole.
> 
> Is putting the fan inside more accurate dman?
> 
> ...


 
not neccessarily more accurate, but I would pull the rooms air through the light with the fan pulling, this will create a vaccum in your room and intake fans wont be needed.

I use big popcorn bowls from the dollar store but anything your pot fits in will do.

I water so there is a small amount of runoff, if the plant can suck it back up within an hour i leave it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 4, 2011)

I use plastic bins or totes to place my pots in to catch the run off.  And ya said ya need an intake..What is the cubic feet of this new room?..I see ya said 50sq ft..How tall is the room?  the lumes in the new room is fine now..Im concerned of the added heat that you have proper ventilation..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 4, 2011)

another thing I use are 5 gallon buckets  I cut the bottoms at 6 inches tall..viola catch bin...use anything my friend..I started useing gallon milk jugs cut in half for run off..no need spend $$$$ on that issue

just my thaughts


----------



## Herm (Aug 4, 2011)

I went to the dollar store and got some dish washing tubs.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 4, 2011)

woah. call the exterminator, my clones have spider mites :/
time to take some action


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 4, 2011)

Alright so I tried the room last night with both lights on and the exhaust/intake on.

Within an hour that room hit 90s.
Then again my Intaket is horrible, i still need to find a proper fan that is ACTUALLY the size, let me post a pic of this ridiculous thing. It does blow in cool air but slowly.

I'm not sure what to do, When i buy a proper fan and it still hit's 90s. Should i Make more intake holes w/ Fans?

I've been thinking, Should i leave the door open ( as shown in pictures -- It's a bathroom by the way. ) And A huge fan blowing nice fresh air into the bathroom, Would i Be losing a crap load of Lumens? --- Hmm, this is my biggest problem, The Temperature.. Grr...


My Intake fan makes me laugh...


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 4, 2011)

Forgot to mention the height of the room is 8ft


----------



## burner (Aug 4, 2011)

Dude that thing belongs in your room moving air around...get a proper exhaust fan and use passive intake


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 4, 2011)

the third pic is what im using to have the air moving around. Should i replace it?

And can you give a bit more detail in what you mean by passive intake?


----------



## Roddy (Aug 4, 2011)

Definitely!!!!


----------



## greenmentat (Aug 4, 2011)

ForeverDanked, it's good asking questions but sometimes you only get pieces of the puzzle that way.. if you buy a book like Jorge Cervantes Indoor/outdoor Medical Grow Bible you'll begin to see the whole picture.  Everything in it is categorized; lights, co2, ventilation, nutrients, cloning, electricity, it's all covered.  No offense meant... I'm offering it as a suggestion if maybe you want to super-charge your learning   BTW, I use plastic saucers from Home Depot or some grow stores for catching runoff.  They're pretty pricey at $2.50 a piece but if you get the sturdy ones not the clear plastic ones its definitely worth it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 4, 2011)

pasive air intake is a hole it the wall with a screen on it to keep out bugs. no fan. That tower fan work great in it's osculating(?) mode moving the air around in the grow room. I use one.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 5, 2011)

:rofl:


Someones Hooked on this Hobby...pretty soon this cat is going to move his bed into the Garage:giggle:


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 5, 2011)

Most Def. I will be buying one of those bibles first thing. Have to learn someway  thanks for all the responses


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 5, 2011)

Comin together *[D]*!
Read all the stickies. Most these people wrote em, and either learned from personal experience or those books.. Just a heads up.

*I had two ideas for the heat issue:*
1)


1) As pictured, This setup will constantly pull a fresh supply of air from outside(Top hole) thru the HPS in the foreground, thru the second HPS, then finally back outside(Bottom hole).
*You would still need a third hole and fan to exhaust the _*room's*_ air.
*And if that makes it start to really smell outside, you could just hook an air scrubber on the inside part of the this third hole.

2)


2) Same setup as above, but having an air scrubber connected to the HPS.
*May result in slightly higher temps than above but lowers the heat, scrubs the air, and creates a vacuum resulting in passive intake.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 5, 2011)

Passive air is when you place a hole( 3 inches or larger ) on the bottom of bathroom door...then you need and exhaust that is atleast the same CFM...you have 400CF of space..get an exhaust that is that or better..I use temp controllers and timmers..temp controller is very nice..but ya have to have to correct Exhaust..you can leave the door open but when you flower your bathroom needs to be Light leak free..best way to see if you have light leaks is close the door when light is on ..and turn off lights and look around the door edge...And you dont need go out and buy any books...we have everything you need to know right here in our house...Keep up the schooling and if need...PM me anything I can do to help Ill try..

take care and be safe:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 5, 2011)

You do not need an intake fan, which is good, because the fan you are using for intake does little to actually intake air.  Oscillating fans are simply meant to move air around.  Look into some type of centrifuge fan for exhaust--Vortex, Can, Eclipse, etc.  For a 50 sq ft room, you are probably going to want 2 6" fans or a single 8" or 12".  Like others have mentioned, your intakes can be passive--IMO, they _should be_ passive.  Inlets should be located close to the floor as that is where the cooler air is.  Exhaust should be higher up as that is where the warmer air is.  You want to create negative pressure in your space.

Get rid of the foil on the wall.

If you are using that sink at all, I really recommend moving the ballast off the bathroom sink counter.

Hit your plants hard and fast with a serious miticide like Avid, Forbid, Floramite if you have spider mites.  If plants are small, I do a dunk.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 5, 2011)

Forever[D]anked said:
			
		

> woah. call the exterminator, my clones have spider mites :/
> time to take some action


 
If your clones have them Ill bet ya your big plant does too.
If you have house plants Id check them too, your really going to have to look close.

Your really going to need some sort of closed space to flower.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 5, 2011)

Great call, I'm starting to get annoyed of these mites. They already destroyed my last batch. I went ahead and looked through my plants, noticed some leafs with small white spots. paid attention to them didn't see no mites ( i'm still keeping an eye ) but i did notice some tiny circular black rocks. Pretty sure they're eggs. Gonna shower them down & spray them with some rubbing alcohol/water mixture on em. They're not killing my beautiful daughters this time.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 5, 2011)

:chuck:


Its WAR

:chuck:


azmax works great for mites..Be sure to clean room as well...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 5, 2011)

Forever[D]anked said:
			
		

> Great call, I'm starting to get annoyed of these mites. They already destroyed my last batch. I went ahead and looked through my plants, noticed some leafs with small white spots. paid attention to them didn't see no mites ( i'm still keeping an eye ) but i did notice some tiny circular black rocks. Pretty sure they're eggs. Gonna shower them down & spray them with some rubbing alcohol/water mixture on em. They're not killing my beautiful daughters this time.



Alcohol and water is not going to get rid of mites.  It might slow them down a little bit, but I have never seen it eradicate them.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 5, 2011)

Went ahead and bought Azatrol anyone used that before?
Couldn't find anything else in stores


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2011)

What most of us use, we cannot buy in stores--most of them you have to be licensed to use.  There are resellers on e-bay that sell small amounts of Avid, Floramite, or Forbid to people like us.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 6, 2011)

The key will be once you have gotten rid of them, to prevent them from coming back once again, preventative measures and good temp control makes a world of difference.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 7, 2011)

Alrighty, Been doing some research on the web.
Learning two things : SuperCropping &  LST [ Low Stress Training ]
I've also heard about it around the forums, but never really understood it.

Super Cropping seems to be some slight twisting & bending ( WITHOUT breaking the branch ) --- -- Looks pretty scary if you ask me, I never tried it, but i will soon - Hopefully i dont snap them :/

LST seems to be some type of tying your ladies down???


I'm still looking into them, just discovered these techniques today to create bushy ladies.

Normally do people do LST & S.C to a single plant?

Or is it more of which one suits you best?

Anyhow, Anyone have aftermath results before & after?
Would greatly appreciate it, could use the motivation on these two things 

Tnks


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 7, 2011)

Also, when i feed my plants. I usually let the leaves brush against my arms.
Lately they been itching every time they touch my skin.
Been washing off my arm, but what could this be?


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 12, 2011)

*$&%^$&%$#*% my goodness, dont think i've ever wanted to beat myself up. I forgot to turn on my fan last night, causing my 3week clones to literally FRY in 110 Degree HEAT. all over night, d this is how they look, i lost about 8 of them.  What should i Do?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 12, 2011)

Aren't you running your lights and fans 24/7?  

Lights and fans should be on timers if not running 24/7.  They are inexpensive and invaluable.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 12, 2011)

i dont shut fans off, not the oscillating and not the exhaust. JMO


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, i just put them under a 400 watt, i had them under a T5 and since T5s dont produce much heat i never had a fan on. So when i put them under a 400watt It never hit me right then that i needed a fan on. THe top leaves are pretty curled up and fried. the bottom leaves however look decent. should i go ahead and cut off them severely effected leaves?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2011)

*Fans are for more than cooling your space.*  Plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  You need an exhaust fan for this.  You should also have an oscillating fan--this moves the air around and helps strengthen the stems.  Controlling heat is only part of the function of ventilation--keep your fans on.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 13, 2011)

I dont know what these are?
At first i thought spider mites, then aphids?
This a demonstration pic i found on online, however my leaves look similar just not as many.

I will find 3-4 of these black spots every so often leaves. 
Any ideas?

They also rarely move.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 13, 2011)

Get yourself a 30x magnifying glass, jewelers loupe, or hand microscope. Have a look at them with that. They look like either some kind of aphid or my most dreaded, [email protected]#$&*! Thrips.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 14, 2011)

If there leavung that white stuff on the leaves its thrips.

Spidermites leave a yellow speck behind where the suck juices, there under the leaves mostly, webs a very tiny a need to be viewed at just the right angle to see them.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 14, 2011)

Azamax worked well for me for getting rid of the Thrips. Get on it quick because thrips will eat your plants up and kill them fast. On my plants, the leaves took on a silvery/grey look and when I looked at them under the microscope I could see little blackish elongated critters with wings and then even more smaller(younger) of the same critters that were almost translucent and invisible to the naked eye. Those little [email protected]$t3rds will suck the life right out of the leaves of your girls. If that is what you have, you will want to "drench" and "spray" with the Azamax(follow instructions on bottle) then do it again about 5-7 days later to get any little ones and eggs that may have missed the first time.


----------

